# ESG Skyline R



## Rob Fisher

The long awaiting follow up to the legendary Skyline is the Skyline R which is due for release soon!



From their FB Group.

*Skyline-R*
After 4 years of Skyline, something new and exciting is coming





We would like to thank you all for your great support, and we are happy to see so many of you still enjoying and cherishing your Skylines.
As you probably know we always strive to make high quality products that provide enjoyment for many years.
Of course, we listen and value feedback from our customers in order to continuously evolve and improve our products and deliver an even better vape experience.
We would like to take this opportunity to introduce some new and important improvements:

The new Airdisk system allows the user to interchange the Airdisks without taking out the build, simply plug & play on the fly in seconds.
The new Unideck design (the deck and base are made from one solid piece that provide you now a very easy, clean and direct access to the build deck without unscrewing the atomizer from the mod, simply by closing the liquid flow and turning the atty to the specific mark and you are ready! You’ll be happy to know that there is NO NEED to put the tank upside down or unscrew something while removing it because we designed the tank in such a way as to isolate the liquid during removal.
The Airdisks are now made from stainless steel 316L.
The dimensions stay almost the same as the short Skyline, but with 60% more liquid capacity.
Liquid Control system (double chamber as Skyline Short) but with the ability so you can now use any 510 drip tip. Additionally, Top filling now made even easier by removing just one part.
In order to accomplish all this and more importantly to have solid parts and not a lot of little parts screwed and stacked together, we were forced to machine over 70% of the parts on 5 Axis CNC machines. Most main parts are so complexly machined that we had to machine them in 2-3 different phases on different CNC machines.
The amount of time, cost, effort and machining was really immense, but we wanted to create something unique, and we hope you will love it as much as we do.
Skyline-R reaches new heights and unprecedented quality to give vapers the ultimate vape experience

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Does the *R* stand for (in a Pravin Gordhan voice), "the Many *Ronds* it is going to cost" ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Rob Fisher

M.Adhir said:


> Does the *R* stand for (in a Pravin Gordhan voice), "the Many *Ronds* it is going to cost" ?



I'm sure it does mean exactly that!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Oh my goodness

a top fill skyline with more capacity!
This has my attention!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Oh my goodness
> 
> a top fill skyline with more capacity!
> This has my attention!



And for me a little more air! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> And for me a little more air! Bazinga!



what about for me Rob?
Will it still be good MTL with a small air disk do you think?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> what about for me Rob?
> Will it still be good MTL with a small air disk do you think?



Yes for sure @Silver! Air plugs for everyone methinks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skyline-R UNI Deck
The heart of the R, this was the most complicated part to make.
3 different phases and 2 different 5 axis CNC machines to make the complete deck - base from one solid piece with ultra-high precision.
To accomplish this piece we need over 1 hour for every single deck!
Both posts have the triangle rotary design too and the post screws are really big like the ones from the Skyfall RDA.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

It's like this one, the Berserker V2 ( June 2020), but with SS insert thereby adding to the complexity.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It's like this one, the Berserker V2 ( June 2020), but with SS insert thereby adding to the complexity.
> 
> 
> View attachment 216964



It's an HE Berserker v2!

Looks like the same design concept, just a bit more "rounded off" ie. Post and deck styles are similar, just more aesthetically machined on the Skyline.
Can't see myself buying one of these. Personally I would rather look at getting the Nevermore Raven. I have no doubt this will be a good performer if it's anything like the Berserker v2.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## klipdrifter

Won't lie, this is very tempting...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Is the "R" for "Really Expensive"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

SmokeyJoe said:


> Is the "R" for "Really Expensive"



I'm sure it will be!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

I can’t wait to throw my hat in the ring for one of these bad boys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Siodis

Although I really appreciate the superb material and machining quality, I had to sell my original Skyline to get myself a 3rd FEV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru




----------



## Rob Fisher

OK, the glass was just cracked so I used some sticky tape to keep it together... I have waited so long to test the Skyline-R... easy build and wicking... not sure if I like the system to remove the deck but the juice flow is an improvement. How is the vape? It's pretty damn good! And finally, I have the airflow I was hoping for!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## KZOR

Must say i prefer the look of the original. Not a fan with the bulgy appearance, triangle on top and superman logo cutouts on the afc.
The machining looks super and i like the juice flow control idea and the way you switch the various airflow adapters.

Ps. And i know the misalignment will bother me in the long run.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

DHL is on the way with my replacement glass tanks for the Skyline-R. So the Skyline-R should be operational shortly!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Glad to hear that. Must have been a great disappointment!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Skyline-R fully operational!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Looks amazing @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Looks amazing @Rob Fisher !!



It is really good Hi Ho @Silver! Airflow is great, the flavour is outstanding... just wish it had a bigger capacity!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------

